# Grot Bomb Launcha - Where Are The Rules?



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm looking for the rules for the Grot Bomm vehicle upgrade and the Grot Bomm Launcha vehicle. So far as I know, it's a 35pt Wartrakk that comes in squadrons of 1-3 in Fast Attack, armed with one Grot Bomm (24"-72" Str8 AP3 Ordnance 1 Large Blast Barrage Twin-Linked) for 35pts, but this is pieced together from what I've managed to find around the internet and from Imperial Armour 8 for the Grot Bomm statline.

I can't find the actual rules for this thing - apparently it appeared only once, in Imperial Armour II - Ork, Eldar and Dark Eldar Vehicles For Warhammer 40,000 by Warwick Kinrade, which is no longer available.

Any idea if the rules are still around and if they are legal?


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Well legal or not but you could always find the rules on the "other" sources. Also for 35 points its amazing! This will wipe the board with MEQs


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, I thought they were stupidly cheap - one shot each before they become a Wartrakk with no guns, but who cares? They could kill three Marines and make their points back. Being as the bane of my 40k existence is the sight of Long Fangs or Noise Marines behind an Aegis Line 30" away from my Boyz, having a cheap artillery barrage on the first turn to wipe out some bodies is a real boon, and it wasn't like I was using Fast Attack anyway.

You can bring two Bomms on a Junka or Battlewagon for 30pts (15pts each but bought as a pair), so you can have 20 Str8 AP3 Twin-Linked Large Blast Barrage shots on the first turn and 11 on the second turn if you so desire (and for surprisingly few points).

Ork Hunter-Killer Missiles shit all over Imperial Hunter-Killer Missiles, I tell you hwat.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

It's in Imperial Armour 8, raid on Kastorel-novum (pg 149) and they are still legal


----------

